# looking for a good "EARTH" scent



## ilovedoxies (Aug 2, 2010)

I want something that smells just like dirt. 

A search for "dirt" and "earth" on the fragrance oil finder turned up just too many.

Can anyone suggest a nice dirt fo? 

Many thanks !


----------



## Deda (Aug 2, 2010)

this may be no help, but I think patchouli smells just like dirt.


----------



## TessC (Aug 2, 2010)

This one, to my nose, smells just like dirt. 

WSP's dirt


----------



## donniej (Aug 2, 2010)

Just when I thought I've seen it all


----------



## ilovedoxies (Aug 3, 2010)

wow... 22 great reviews.  

yeah, donniej it's odd, i've had a few hunters practically begging for the stuff.  

I grew up with hunters and all this time I thought the way of the game was to cover up all scent...  who knew? lol!!


----------



## Bayougirl (Aug 4, 2010)

WSP has Dirt F/O, and yes, it really does smell like dirt!  I used it in a hunting soap for DH, my brother and his kids that deer hunt, along with Sweetgrass F/O, cedarwood and Fir needle E/O.  Smells like the woods.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2010)

I also bought WSP Dirt scent too.  I love it.  I plan giving to the men in my family for use during hunting season also.  They'll love it!


----------



## ilovedoxies (Aug 5, 2010)

I ordered the dirt,  chocolate drizzle, and ginger spice.  mmmm!!!


----------



## IanT (Aug 5, 2010)

donniej said:
			
		

> Just when I thought I've seen it all



lol thats what i was thinking!~


----------



## ilovedoxies (Aug 7, 2010)

Got my FO's yesterday.  All three smell wonderful.  Can't wait to see what everyone thinks of the "dirt". 

I should order from WSP more often, I got free shipping  and I like every thing I got.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 7, 2010)

Please post back when you get it soaped. Also, the chocolate drizzle and ginger spice sound wonderful. I'd like hear if you like them.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Aug 12, 2010)

I cut the dirt soap yesterday.  It smells like dirt. lol 

I use .5 oz per lb.  It isn't as strong as some fo's but it isn't the weakest either.  Did not discolor, cause seizure or act up in any other way.  

I have a guy where I work that was telling me about some spray the hunters use on their clothes that smells like dirt.  He brought me a bottle he had and it smells just like the soap I made.  

I went to a craft show a few years ago and someone had an earth soap there and I liked it better than this one.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 12, 2010)

Now you have something new you can make - dirt spray.

Thanks for posting about the scent. It's good to know that you don't have to use a lot. Any pics?


----------



## ilovedoxies (Aug 16, 2010)

sorry didn't take any pics, it's just boring white, lol


----------



## craftgirl08 (Aug 17, 2010)

Wellington has a "Mother Earth" scent.  Not sure of the quality of the oil, have never tried it.  A friend of mine uses it in her burner and she loves it.


----------

